# Nuvens no Pico Ruivo - Time-lapse 29 Out. 2009



## Rog (29 Out 2009 às 20:12)

Nuvens no Pico Ruivo - Time-lapse, hoje ao início da manhã.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2009 às 18:40)

Espectacular Rog!!


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2009 às 18:55)

Bonito como sempre. Que saudades da Madeira.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2009 às 19:10)

Lindíssimo, *Rog*, tanto as imagens, como a música!


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Nov 2009 às 03:02)

Boas

Momento de paz, foi o que eu senti ao ver este video,  as nuvens parece dançavam ao som da musica. 

 Muito Bom 

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2009 às 14:09)

Bonito time-lapse *rog* 
Bem relaxante um momento de paz e tranquilidade gostei bastante


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 14:40)

Belo time-alpse Rog.

Bestial.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Nov 2009 às 00:59)

Já visto no Sábado, por lapso talvez (!?) não manifestei o meu apreço por este reconfortante vídeo. É realmente um prazer para os sentidos...

Achei interessante na área da crista da montanha, o movimento dos fractus em forma de tubo, tal como uma onda que se precipita junto à praia!

Simplesmente belo...


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2009 às 09:47)

Magnífico!


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

Lindo!


----------

